# looking for arb work in Victoria Canada



## JackA

I'm certified and have 6 going on 7 years of experience climbing in the private sector, i love my job and i love trees, i'm moving up to Victoria Canada and need to find work, I'm especially interested in working for the Parks Dept., i'm enthusiastic and open when it comes to learning new things and enjoy the groundwork as much as being in the tree, i'm currently learning about the local trees i'll be working in, I've found it hard to find any info on the internet for the public sector so any information or contacts would be much appreciated


----------



## WesternSaw

*Hello JackA*

Are you presently living in Australia? What is bringing you to Victoria B.C.,if you don't mind me asking?
Lawrence


----------



## JackA

petesoldsaw said:


> Are you presently living in Australia? What is bringing you to Victoria B.C.,if you don't mind me asking?
> Lawrence



Hi Pete, I'm a Kiwi, making the move from down under cause I've heard only good things about Canadian tree work, a friend worked in Vancouver and raved about it, but it's too cold and wet for me there, so i looked at Victoria and thought it seems perfect so decided that would be the right place for me, i guess you could say change would be the reason... would really appreciate some info I've been trying on the net (computers aren't my forte) so i'm going to get on the phone and try to find out more but some direction would be great (and probably save a bit of my phone bill) Thanks for your reply


----------



## JackA

whoops, sorry Lawrence I thought your name was Pete, my bad


----------



## Como

Do you need a Visa?


----------



## JackA

Yeah I need a work permit / visa, I've only got NZ, US and UK passports, damn aye can go nearly anywhere else lol

thats why im looking for contacts otherwise i'd just go and find something when i get there

thanks for the reply


----------



## Como

JackA said:


> Yeah I need a work permit / visa, I've only got NZ, US and UK passports, damn aye can go nearly anywhere else lol
> 
> thats why im looking for contacts otherwise i'd just go and find something when i get there
> 
> thanks for the reply



Pretty sure it is not a TN occupation, which basis were you looking at?


----------



## JackA

sorry i dont understand, what is TN, and what basis (i've seen jobs advertised for people from the U.K. who need visas) please explain i'm a bit lost

Thanks


----------



## JackA

oh ok i found a list of TN occupations, so no arborists needed there? everything else under the sun though, whats a Range Conservationalist that sounds interesting... maybe i'll have to look at another country or get married, what a shame

thanks for the advice


----------



## Como

Canada is easier to get into than the US (well legally) and there are other visa types. But you have to ask yourself what special skills you can offer for an employer to go through the time and trouble of sponsoring you.


----------



## JackA

fair enough, i always thought crazy people who climb trees and use chainsaws are special, maybe that's just me, but 6+ years experience should count for something, i'm adept at tree climbing and cutting and can handle any tree no matter what difficulty level, isn't that enough of a special skill? I've never had a problem with getting employment before, but that's when the boss can see me work so i get your point, any advice?

thanks for your reply


----------



## Como

JackA said:


> fair enough, i always thought crazy people who climb trees and use chainsaws are special, maybe that's just me, but 6+ years experience should count for something, i'm adept at tree climbing and cutting and can handle any tree no matter what difficulty level, isn't that enough of a special skill? I've never had a problem with getting employment before, but that's when the boss can see me work so i get your point, any advice?
> 
> thanks for your reply



Check with a Canadian Immigration Lawyer to see if there are any possibilities.

Marriage?

Plenty of trees in the US.


----------



## JackA

Como said:


> Check with a Canadian Immigration Lawyer to see if there are any possibilities.
> 
> Marriage?
> 
> Plenty of trees in the US.



awesome mate i'll do that, thanks for all your advice, i'd prefer to live in Canada rather than the US it's a better country (in my opinion that is, don't let my relatives tell you otherwise "best country in the world" lol)

Thanks heaps for your help, cheers


----------



## Firewood Dave

I live in greater Vancouver BC. I know 3 different climbers who are new immigrants from Europe. Slovaks mostly. One works here for 6 months and then goes home for 6 months so I know it is not imposable. Davey tree currently has a posting 
Full Time - ARBORISTS—Trimmers/Climbers (Nanaimo)
Nanaimo, British Columbia
Date listed: 3/5/2012 | Expires: 5/5/2012 Davey Tree : Expert Tree Service Since 1880

Nanimo is half an hour or so from Victoria area. Davey is probably the biggest company locally.
Good Luck



Dave


----------



## WesternSaw

*Jack A*

Victoria is definitely a different climate than the Vancouver lowermainland area.I have a relative that attends university there, it will be pouring in the Vancouver lowermainland area and be sunny in Victoria.I would check out Firewood Daves post and information and see where you get with that.
Lawrence


----------



## JackA

Firewood Dave said:


> I live in greater Vancouver BC. I know 3 different climbers who are new immigrants from Europe. Slovaks mostly. One works here for 6 months and then goes home for 6 months so I know it is not imposable. Davey tree currently has a posting
> Full Time - ARBORISTS—Trimmers/Climbers (Nanaimo)
> Nanaimo, British Columbia
> Date listed: 3/5/2012 | Expires: 5/5/2012 Davey Tree : Expert Tree Service Since 1880
> 
> Nanimo is half an hour or so from Victoria area. Davey is probably the biggest company locally.
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> Dave




Thanks alot Dave, I actually saw that job vacancy advertised but was trying to find something in or near Victoria (mainly like Lawrence pointed out in the next post, the weather is better, working in the rains not ideal) I'll definitely take your advice and contact Davey Tree:Expert Tree Service, any other contacts you have or come across would be greatly appreciated, I'm currently in the process of sorting out details with an emigration lawyer, fingers crossed..

Cheers, Jack


----------



## Firewood Dave

As it turns out Davey tree's utility crew were working by my house. I got a load of chips from them. They said to send in a resume as its that time of year and there are hiring. Best of luck and come say hi if you come up this way.
Dave


----------



## JackA

Firewood Dave said:


> As it turns out Davey tree's utility crew were working by my house. I got a load of chips from them. They said to send in a resume as its that time of year and there are hiring. Best of luck and come say hi if you come up this way.
> Dave



Thanks Dave thats really great news, I really appreciate the advice, i'll get right on it, and yes will definitely be giving the rest of Canada a good visiting so will drop you a line when im up your way 

Cheers, Jack


----------



## greenmania

*I'm italian and i think to visit Vancouver in British Columbia*

Good mornig, is the first time i write in this forum but sometime i've read more information about new chainsaw that in Italy are not on the market and in the waiting i have got news as for the 562xp in your site.... for the ms 150 too and other.....

I hope to post in the correct area.

I'm italian and i'll go to visit Vancouver and surrounding areas in january and february. I'm gardner and i've a gardening companies since 15 years and before i've work in a gardening companies for 10 years as employee. My english is not perfect and i look google translator for help me but speaking i do understand.

My intention is visit Canada and particular Vancouver...... my dream since i have study Canada at 12 year old..... I'm crazy for chainsaw and of the green.

I would like to have a work experience in Canada and precisely in Vancouver or nearby towns. I have a my gardening company since 15 year and before i've worked as employees in a gardening company. Since 3 years i have a tree climb experience in pruning, rigging and i'm going to get the ISA certificate.

I'll arrive in Vancouver as tourist in january and start for Italy in March. In this period i'll visit all area of Vancouver. I'll want combine bussinness with pleasure..... so i think to visit some gardening company for find a work for the period since june to onwards. 

There are lists where i can find all company that work in the area i'm interesting? Chamber of commerce or other? i would write an e-mail to this companies (especially climbing/arborists) to tell that in the period since/to i'll be in zone for speak with boss and leave my current resume.....

I'm very happy if you can help me saiyng what i can make right for find a job. I want make the best way for make right and not to lose precious time to owners of the companies.


----------



## greenmania

*Somebody came from Chilliwack or Abbotsford and surrounding area?*

Hi, now i'm been in Vancouver area and now i'm in Chilliwack and West Abbotford area..... There are nobody from this area? Only for meet and chat looking us in the face..... No for stress for work only for ask same things. If somebody want, i'll be happy and ready to meet.

Thank you


----------

